# Sparrows nesting in carport roof area



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Interesting - your carport roof if bare.
I'd say to simply cover it over with plywood and actually convert it to an attic - install a drop-down ladder and put some shelves up there or something for storage.

Any type of open rafter will invite birds, at the least, to nest.


----------



## Tuffguy610 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea my carport has an A Frame roof, and its semi enclosed (house on one side, framed wall on the other with openings in front and partially in the rear). I guess I'll have to suck it up and clean up bird nests/carcasses every June. It almost seems like more work to convert it to an attic where I will have to periodically inspect for critters. It is an alternative that I may have to consider.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah - it's a pick your nuisance game. Birds or mice.

I'd prefer birds - we have alot of problems with hornets and wasps, etc- so inviting as many birds to be around as possible keeps their numbers to a minimum.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Birds ... seeems like I used to see a lot more of them...

try putting up a bird house...and some close by feed.

The wood in our houses used to be some birds home or place to rest.

If you have to chase the poor feathered feinds away try... hanging up some old cds or ballons.. birds don't care for those...
try a plastic owl..they are scary... kinda like a life size freddy or Jason doll standing in your living room.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Quirky thing about sparrows: Their offspring will return the their birth site to build their nest. Having an unattached garage/shop in which the doors are open a lot this time of year I had the sparrow problems also. I only have 1/2 of the shop ceiling finished and they would fly up in the unfinished part and get on top of my cabinets. First I bought one of those plastic owls and set it up in the attic part. Not very effective, they acted as if they liked it. Then I found a cheap weather vane with an eagle on top with wings half out (half in?) and hung it from a rafter so the it would move with any air movement. I've seen sparrows fly into the shop, see the eagle and do a 180 in mid-air to leave. So far, so good. David


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd net it off with the sort of netting they use to keep birds off fruit trees. It's lightweight and will install with a staple gun. 

I have a garage with an attic and vented soffits. Former homeowner never covered the vents so by the time I moved in it was an aviary. Mostly starlings. I spent a day stapling 1x1 wire mesh over every opening I could find. Now I have no birds.

Also, I do use hanging CDs in my garden.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

At the hardware store, today, I saw sheets of wire-mesh (4x8') in with the drywall - it looked like chicken wire, only stiffer and more tightly nit. . . made me think of your bird issue and made me consider putting it over my under-house vents to keep cats and other critters out from under my house.


----------



## Cpbirder (May 8, 2021)

Tuffguy610 said:


> Yea my carport has an A Frame roof, and its semi enclosed (house on one side, framed wall on the other with openings in front and partially in the rear). I guess I'll have to suck it up and clean up bird nests/carcasses every June. It almost seems like more work to convert it to an attic where I will have to periodically inspect for critters. It is an alternative that I may have to consider.


Please consider cleaning them out & keeping it cleaned out, house sparrows are nonnative & invasive birds that u are allowed to dispatch & remove to euthenize! They kill & deminish native cavity nesting birds like its tbeir job.. There are tons of traps online. Pretty cheap too. Food for thought, plus, the only good hosp (house sparrow) is a dead hosp! Just saying💁🏼


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Bird spikes, you can buy them or make your own with a scrap of plywood and some screws, staples or nails. I used a scrap of half inch plywood, shot a bunch of 2” sheathing staples through it, and screwed it in place. Birds don’t like sleeping on a bed of nails.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

This is an eleven year old thread - no point in continuing.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Tuffguy610


Tuffguy610 said:


> Yea my carport has an A Frame roof, and its semi enclosed (house on one side, framed wall on the other with openings in front and partially in the rear). I guess I'll have to suck it up and clean up bird nests/carcasses every June. It almost seems like more work to convert it to an attic where I will have to periodically inspect for critters. It is an alternative that I may have to consider.


Nice to meet you!

Can you post a picture? That will help a lot.

Far as I know, birds don't care about urine or other "repellants" and they can learn to tolerate some nasty things that will likely bother you or your neighbors, too like fireworks . . .


----------

